# Hi there! :)



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

I am a 22 year old girl from Norway...

I have two cats, Fluffy and Teddy adn the ferrets Marco and Paasan  

Fluffy is a beautiful girl and is 1 1/2 years old. We found her at the street only 6 weeks old...She was dying of starvation, poor little thing  But we found her, and saved her and today she's a big and healthy cat...Since she's white she i s also deaf...But she loves life anyways...

Teddy we adopted 4 months ago...he is 6 months old...he is a sweet little guy with so much love to give...He is best friend with Paasan the ferret  

Paasan is 3 years old...we adopted him 8 months ago...he is such a swetheart. Loves to lie on my lap an cuttle  

Marco is the oldest one...he is 5 years old. I've had him since he was 6 months old. He is a bit grumpy, but is has a big heart with much love to give  

This is my family. and we hope to get to know all of you guys in here


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

I am trying to post a pic but cannot???? 

Isn't it:










I tried but it won't work...please help me


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there, welcome to the forums.

Its the ? and61 stopping you from posting the pic, try this-


```
[img]http://www.fotoknudsen.no/archive11/25042004171602q189sky3qm34dveLRJL53a/web/2305200422322024o77H3E6n1p.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

HURRA!!!! It worked!!!!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hei Norge!

Great to see some more scandinavians here. Your cats are just gorgeous! Imagine that no one wanted fluffy. Shame on them. But you were lucky! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow they are lovely!

Fluffy is absolutly beautiful, you have brought her so far from when you got her, she looks like she was in such a state  

I am so going to have a white cat one day, for now can I be fluffys online owner :?: :lol:


----------



## Turbokitty (Sep 6, 2004)

I have much respect for someone who takes in a stray, defenseless animal as I have many times. She looks so much different now too! You did a wonderful job bringing her back to life. 8)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a cute crew you have. Fluffys tranformation is wonderful. 
Teddy beautiful markings! I agree I have total respect for those who resuce the helpless and give them love and a home. 
Im sure you have great stories to tell with your ferrets and kittys! Welcome to Catforum


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks people...

She had all the diseases a cat can get :roll: 

Ringworm, mite, louse....She was so tiny and helpless...When i first saw her a car was about to run her down! I ran out of the car, jumped in front of the car and picked her up...We ALL got the ringworm though...yep; me, my boyfriend and the two ferts :roll: 

We spent alot of money on her, and we desided that when she was ready and helthy again, we would move her to a new home(we already had to ferrets....)

But noooooo...How could we give up such a sweet kitty? We fell in love with her(who wouldn't???)

So...of course...she had to have a friend except of the ferts....so we gave her a kitty friend  That's why we adopted Teddy...No regrets for him either...he is such a sweetheart!  

Zalensia : Of course she can be your online pet!!!! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. It brought a smile to my face to see Fluffy in such good shape now after being rescued from you. Your cats are both georgeous and the ferrets too


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow! Great progress for Fluffy! Bless you and all who help cats in need! BTW, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I always enjoy reading about kitties that are saved by being taken into a loving home.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Fluffy and Teddy are beautiful! I enjoyed your ferret photos too, very cute.


----------

